# Boot Mgr issue



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 9, 2010)

On one of my machines I have the FreeBSD bootmgr installed. When trying to jump to the second drive (F5) it doesn't do anything. It used to work though. F1 function still works though. Should I perhaps reinstall the bootmgr? If so what is the recommended way? Is there any config file in the FreeBSD OS that points to this bootmgr?


----------



## Beastie (Mar 9, 2010)

Graaf_van_Vlaanderen said:
			
		

> Should I perhaps reinstall the bootmgr? If so what is the recommended way?


boot0cfg(8).
If you have no other OS on the second disk, you could try to install the bootloader instead of the boot manager (`# fdisk -B ad1`).



			
				Graaf_van_Vlaanderen said:
			
		

> Is there any config file in the FreeBSD OS that points to this bootmgr?


It has no configuration file. All configuration is done through boot0cfg(8) and stored on the first sector itself.


----------



## misha (Mar 19, 2010)

I have exactly same issue with FreeBSD 8.0 -  bootmgr hangs after i press F3 (FreeBSD), F1 (Windows) works fine. I have one hdd, which has 4 slices. 2nd and 3rd occupied by win, 4th one is freebsd.

Any way I can debug this problem?


----------

